

LightSail-A runs into Trouble - krschultz
http://www.spaceflight101.com/x-37b-otv-4-mission-updates.html

======
krschultz
> The Flight Control Software of the craft logged all telemetry beacons sent
> back to Earth in a single .csv file. With a beacon transmitted every 15
> seconds, this file quickly grew in size until a point was reached when the
> flight system crashed.

Ouch. Hopefully they can recover, it would be tough to lose a spacecraft over
log handling.

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
There is something to be said for KISS, but man...

